# G60 brake upgrade for mk3 2.0 golf...



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

sup braking gurus,
i've got me a chance to upgrade the crappy 10.1" stock brakes on my golf to g60 swap. i know fronts are easy swap, which would include rotors, calipers, carriers, gettin new pads, SS braided lines all around and new brake fluid along with new wheel bearings (while everything is out). is there anything i'm missing?
as for the back... i want to get rid of the drums and replace it with rotors. the g60 setup as i've been told will come with the 4 lug rotor setup. what should i pick up for the rears? and should i get the master cylinder as well or will mine work?
its bout time for brakes to be replaced and i figured an upgrade would suit. one extra thing is im gonna toss the stock rotors for new cross drilled ones


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: G60 brake upgrade for mk3 2.0 golf... (CuCo33)*

IMO, if you're looking for a performance upgrade all you need to add is new stock rotors and a good biting pad.
Cross-drilled rotors won't help any, neither will ditching the drums.
BUT, if you're set on the G60 stuff your plans for the front sound fine. Not missing anything. Your MC will work fine.


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: G60 brake upgrade for mk3 2.0 golf... (K.I.M.)*

well i figured since the rotors would be used and have to be resurfaced, might as well get new ones. 
as for replacing the drums, i think drums suck personally, are a pita to work with, and look ugly.


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: G60 brake upgrade for mk3 2.0 golf... (CuCo33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CuCo33* »_well i figured since the rotors would be used and have to be resurfaced, might as well get new ones. 

I like new discs too, just w/o the holes.

_Quote, originally posted by *CuCo33* »_i think drums...are a pita to work with, and look ugly.

True, but they work fine.


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: G60 brake upgrade for mk3 2.0 golf... (K.I.M.)*

bringin this back cuz i gots me another question..
does the rear drum to disk conversion (g60) change the offset? i'm planing on picking up 10mm spacers for the rear wheels to push them out a bit but ill hold off if the rear conversion offset changes


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: G60 brake upgrade for mk3 2.0 golf... (CuCo33)*

Ive read in my performance handbook that corrado rear discs for a MK3 is an easy swap.....which would tell me that you dont need spacers.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: G60 brake upgrade for mk3 2.0 golf... (PBWB)*

dude , a monkey can do that swap.








take all of that drum crap out and put the new spindles in the back, you should be able to figure the rest. really easy, and they brake much better than drums. 
I'll be doing this same swap to my friends gti in the next 2 weeks.
(i've done this swap like 5 times alrady)
I am gonna take pics. but i dont think you need them. good luck


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: G60 brake upgrade for mk3 2.0 golf... (xtremevdub)*

i eventually want to do the G60 front upgrade on my car, but i have a few questions as well. i assume i need new calipers for the 11" rotors, will my current brake lines work with these new calipers? i want to get some stainless lines soon, but i dont want to do the G60 upgrade yet due to lack of funds. if the lines would need to be replaced later, i'll just skip buying the stainless ones for now. thanks, 
kyle


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: G60 brake upgrade for mk3 2.0 golf... (availrva)*

where is the best place to pick up G60 parts?
ECS is selling the calipers for $399 or $525 with 11" plain rotors and pads.
any other source?

how does the G60 caliper compare to RPI-Wilwoods? ($795 for the Kit)


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: G60 brake upgrade for mk3 2.0 golf... (Vento 3)*

Anybody?


----------



## Duberman (Mar 13, 2004)

G60 calipers are Girling 54's just like the 2.0 Calipers. So no they don't compare to the wilwoods.
All you basically need for the swap is Carriers and Rotors and new pads while your at it.
EDIT: The G60 Calipers are slightly bigger (also thicker pads) then the 2.0 calipers. However they're both Girling 54's.


_Modified by Duberman at 11:16 PM 9-27-2004_


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (Duberman)*

would stock corrado calipers work with my 10.1 inch brakes under 14" wheels? that would be great because then all i would have to do before winter would be swap the 11" rotors out for the 10.1" ones so i can run my 14" winter wheels. thanks!
kyle


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (availrva)*

You need the caliper and carrier from the C to run the 11" brakes. Switching just the caliper will not allow you to run 11" discs.


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Duberman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duberman* »_EDIT: The G60 Calipers are slightly bigger (also thicker pads) then the 2.0 calipers. However they're both Girling 54's.


There seem to be a couple different versions of the Girling 54 calipers.


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (K.I.M.)*

wow, thanks for the FASTEST 2 responses ever in the braking forum! i have calipers, carriers, rotors, and lines from a G60 Corrado.
i have 14" winter wheels and i'd like to use them still. what i'm wondering is if i can swap the 11" rotors (or rotors and carriers) out and put my 10.1" rotors back in before winter so that i can fit my wheels. i'd like to not have to bleed the brakes again to do it. thanks again for the response!
kyle


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (availrva)*

IF, big if there, the Girling 54 calipers from the G60 Corrado have the same mounting dimensions as the G/J Girling 54's then you could just switch rotors and carriers and not worry about bleeding. 
You'd have to try bolting either your current girling 54's up with the C carriers and 11" rotors to see if they all fit together or the C calipers with your current 10.1" carriers and rotors and see if they work that way. Otherwise if they don'r work then you'll have to swap everything sans lines and bleed when you want to run the 14" rim.


----------



## Duberman (Mar 13, 2004)

I was actually using the C carriers and 11rotors with my G/J calipers for a few months. I was waiting for my SS lines and pads, I didn't need to bleed the brakes. You will have to use the G/J pads with the G/J caliper. C Carriers and 11 rotors since the Corrado pads designed for the C calipers are too thick for the G/J calipers and 11 rotor.


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (Duberman)*

so would the Corrado carriers and calipers work with 10.1" discs? sorry, this kinda confused me haha.. too many







's last night








kyle


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (availrva)*

No, the carriers effect how far away from thw hub the caliper is set and how big of a disc you can run. Corrado carriers=11" discs, G/J carriers=10.1" discs.


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: G60 brake upgrade for mk3 2.0 golf... (CuCo33)*

hmmmm
im tossed between picking up a used complete set of g60 front brakes and upgrading to crossdrilled, better pads fluid and steel lines or if i should just shell out the extra cash for ECS's setup being that it comes with what i want AND the calipers are dual piston, not single as mentioned


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: G60 brake upgrade for mk3 2.0 golf... (CuCo33)*

if you go used, make sure to inquire about rotor thickness and caliper condition. i just got a set and didnt think to ask about the rotor thickness and they're right at the minimum thickness.
also, do the lines need to be bled to switch carriers? thanks!
kyle


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

Sooo, will the 11" G60 setup fit uner a 14" stock wheel??


----------



## Duberman (Mar 13, 2004)

G60 brakes setup requires 15" wheels minimum


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (Duberman)*

so are g60 single or dual piston?


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (CuCo33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CuCo33* »_so are g60 single or dual piston?

Girling 60 calipers are dual piston. Some people call them g60's though.
Corrado g60 calipers are Girling 54 single piston calipers.


----------

